# How can I save advanced develop presets?



## Austin Metcalf (Feb 13, 2017)

I recently downloaded a VSCO pack, and I noticed that some of the presets that it comes with have the ability to adjust very specific things in the develop module. For instance there is a preset in the color toolkit that will add +40 to just the blue saturation slider. It will not only specifically target just that individual slider without affecting the others, but it will also add 40 to what is already there. EG: If I had it at -20 then I added that preset it would change it to +20.

There are many other presets that they have that do very specific adjustments to individual sliders including individual hue and saturation sliders in the calibration panel and individual color channels in the tone curve. When I go to create a preset it only gives me the option to save the entire HSL adjustment group instead of the individual sliders. I was wondering if there was a way to save more detailed presets like VSCO does it.

I understand that if you know the terminology used in the text files for the .Irtemplate files, then you can probably go in and edit the text files directly and make your presets like that, but I wanted to know if you can do this in Lightroom, or use an external program.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 13, 2017)

No, you can't do this in Lightroom. You'll have to edit the files in a text editor.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't know if they have encrypted their presets (I've always thought they are a gross waste of money) but if not you would have to open them in a text editor as Johan says.

However, you can script this area. See below. It takes the Blue saturation and adds 40.

You would need one script per slider. All you would have to do is replace the SaturationAdjustmentBlue parameter. Open up a preset in a text editor to see the names of parameters.

John

Copy everything after this point.



--[[

Copies smart collections to dumb ones

SETUP INSTRUCTIONS
Temporarily save this file onto your desktop and call it "YOURFILENAME.lua".

Now you need to create a scripts folder:
    In Lightroom, choose Lightroom > Preferences (Mac OS) or Edit > Preferences (Windows).
    Choose the Preset tab and select Show Lightroom Presets folder.
    Create a folder in the Lightroom folder called Scripts.
    Copy the "YOURFILENAME.lua" script into the Scripts folder.
    Quit and reopen Lightroom.
You should now see a little scripts menu to the right of the Help menu. It has a single item Title case keywords.
--]]

param = 'SaturationAdjustmentBlue'

local LrTasks = import 'LrTasks'
local catalog = import "LrApplication".activeCatalog()
local ProgressScope = import 'LrProgressScope'
local LrDialogs = import 'LrDialogs'
local LrView = import 'LrView'
local LrApplication = import 'LrApplication'
local LrDevelopController = import 'LrDevelopController'

LrTasks.startAsyncTask( function()
   local photos=catalog:getTargetPhotos()
    dev={}
   for j, photo in ipairs(photos) do     
        settings = photo:getDevelopSettings(param)
       catalog:withWriteAccessDo(  "Relative preset", function()
           val = tonumber(settings[param]) + 40
           LrDevelopController.setValue( param, val )
       end)
    end
end)​


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 13, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> I don't know if they have encrypted their presets (I've always thought they are a gross waste of money) but if not you would have to open it in a text editor as Johan says.
> 
> However, you can script this. See below.



John,

Where are all these variable names documented?  Are they accessible or usable using other programming languages?

Phil


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 14, 2017)

They are documented in the SDK, Phil, but it's purely Lua.

John


----------

